# Recent herping VIC/SA



## NickGeee (Dec 4, 2017)

Hello everyone, here are some pics of some recent trips I've been on.
In early September I went up to Northern Vic with a mate to find some Southern spiny-tailed geckos from a population on a granite hill. We found one individual without a tail. Nice.


Southern spiny-tailed gecko (Strophurus intermedius) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
We also saw heaps of tree skinks too - heres a baby one because the larger ones are very very fast.


Tree skink (Egernia striolata) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Half a dozen bearded dragons were also seen basking on and around roads, here was the largest one.


Eastern bearded dragon (Pogona barbata) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
And a stumpy 


Shingleback (Tiliqua rugosa) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
On the way home we jumped out to look for Curl snakes. Frustratingly we found an endangered legless lizard instead. 


Striped legless lizard (Delma impar) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Skip forward two months, I had finally finished year 12 so I had a small herp trip planned into the Limestone coast region of South Australia.
Leaving on a Saturday we stopped at Tooan state park and we saw (but failed miserably to photograph) painted dragons and a whole heap of small skinks (Morethia obscura and Crytoblepharus pannosus) ;(. For some reason every dinky cafe and milkbar in western Victoria seem to close around 2pm, so we had to drive all the way over the border in order to eat food. After giving up looking for Mallee tree dragons near Narracoorte we had arrived at our make-or-break destination somewhere in south-eastern SA. We found our target species just as we were about to call it quits, and I might've cried a little.


Eared worm-lizard (Aprasia aurita) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Eared worm-lizard (Aprasia aurita) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
We went into town and ate pizza, we then went looking for Growling grass frogs but we found these instead.


Mallee Spadefoot Toad (Neobatrachus pictus) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Sudell&#x27;s Frog (Neobatrachus sudellae) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Sudell&#x27;s Frog (Neobatrachus sudellae) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
We woke up and drove back to Melbourne, stopping in Warrnambool and finding 627846375592857846578 Shingleback's exactly.


Shingleback (Tiliqua rugosa) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
The next day we woke up at 5 to drive up to Birchip as my mate had some wildlife shows to do, as we would herp on the way home.
Fuelled by merely two up&gos' we found this funny looking dog on the side of the road in 32deg heat.


Sand goanna (Varanus gouldii) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
And we found some more baby beardies.


Bearded dragon (Pogona barbata) by Nick Gale, on Flickr


Bearded dragon (Pogona barbata) by Nick Gale, on Flickr
Thanks for looking, have a nice day/afternoon/evening!


----------



## Foozil (Dec 4, 2017)

Awesome finds and photography!! Very jealous


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Dec 4, 2017)

Good stuff Nick


----------



## SpottedPythons (Dec 4, 2017)

Damn... this is what I call herping.


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 4, 2017)

How dare that Southern Spiny-Tailed Gecko leave his most important part for the photo somewhere else!


----------



## NickGeee (Dec 4, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> How dare that Southern Spiny-Tailed Gecko leave his most important part for the photo somewhere else!


Tell me about it! I blame the Tree skinks on the gecko having a mini regen, they are everywhere and could make a mess of a Strophorus easily


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 4, 2017)

Was the Limestone Coast trip your Schoolies?


----------



## NickGeee (Dec 4, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> Was the Limestone Coast trip your Schoolies?


Nope haha, just had a handful of days before my mates finished their own exams and I was itching to get out


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 5, 2017)

Great photos, Nick.


----------

